# Need 2-3 TMRW/AJ trip/Freeport, TX



## jatstexas (Jun 1, 2015)

I’m looking for 2-3 people (tomorrow/Sept. 7th)to help fill a AJ trip out of Freeport, TX. $300 per person (does not include tip for the deckhand). Leaves at 6:00 am gets back around 6:00 pm. Target is AJ, grouper, b-liners, kings, wahoo, mahi and more. Sort of a fun trip👍 Please call or text me (979)417-1013


----------

